# Cobra C29 LTD SE CHROME 4W 40 Ch CB



## Grizz (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking at a CB addition to my pickup. I'm looking at the Cobra C29 LTD SE CHROME 4W 40 Ch CB. I live in a remote area and spend a lot of time in the NW corner of Nevada. What kind of range can I expect. What would be a good matchup as far as an antenna. Do you recommend a different CB and why? Thanks as this is not my area. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

The Cobra 29 is a tried and true radio. Has been around for years. I haven't been in NW NV in years so I don't remember the exact terrain. In general, CB radios are "line of sight". If there's a mountain between you and another, you may not be able to talk. Some rolling hills are OK for a few miles. If it's wide open, you can probably get upwards of 20 miles if you have a good antenna. As for antennas, I can't help. The radio has remained the same over the years but antenna technology has changed. I'd propose you get a radio with the calibration functions so it can "match" the radio to the antenna. It's SWR Cal if I recall.


----------



## laylow (Jul 28, 2009)

SSB is a great option to have on a cb radio. I don't think the 29 has it. SSB allows for skip communication when atmospheric conditions are favorable. I've spoken with people all over the United States and one in Australia with my box stock uniden grant on SSB.


----------



## Grizz (Jan 24, 2010)

ssb, sounds like a good option, could anyone recommend a cb with ssb and a antenna to go with it. I would like to keep unit below $400 for the whole system. We take the local scout troop out there and would like an alternative means of communications. You never know!!!!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

As laylow said, the 29 doesn't have SSB. The Cobra 148 and other brands/models will have it. I mentioned the 148 since it's reasonably priced.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Stop in at a truck stop and see what they carry.
Make sure the radio and antenna are matched up.
SWR adjustment will make or break your system.
Years ago when CB radios were the big thing to have I bought an SWR meter and adjusted antennas for a bunch of people.
Seems like mostly truckers and off roaders use them now.


----------

